# New electric motor is 50% smaller with 2X more torque



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

An interesting little article.

http://www.treehugger.com/files/200...ed-electric-motor-more-powerful-efficient.php


----------



## kenzo (Sep 12, 2009)

paker said:


> An interesting little article.
> 
> http://www.treehugger.com/files/200...ed-electric-motor-more-powerful-efficient.php


Yes, an interesting article. I wish we could buy it today...


----------

